# I need newborn sling recommendations



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

This is what I am looking for in a sling:

Hold a newborn securely (while chasing after a toddler)
Easily nurse on the go
Not too bulky to carry with me when I'm not using it
Easy to get on and off

I never really used a sling much with ds - we had one that we used around the house, but I found out later it was too big for me, which is why I never felt like I could get it tight enough. I used the bjorn a ton, which I loved, but I couldn't nurse in it.

Any recommendations?


----------



## milk4two (Mar 20, 2003)

I recommend either the Ella-Roo or a fleece pouch.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

New Native Carrier! (www.newnativebaby.com ) I used two of these (at once!) with my newborns, and I couldn't have been happier. We've lent them all (we had four) out to friends who've had new babies. I love showing them how to use it and getting to try their newborns on. . . that feeling just brings me right back. It really is the best sling for a newborn, IMO. So easy, compact, no bulk, very comfy!

HTH!

Lex


----------



## kate-astrophe (Jan 26, 2004)

I love the Maya pouch. In addition to bebing compact and adjustable, the pocket is a little shallower than most pouches, so your newborn doesn't get "lost" in there. But it's still deep enough that I can carry my 17 month old on my hip. I'ts a great pouch. I love mine.

-Kate


----------



## luvmy3boys (Sep 16, 2003)

The Pea in a pod pouch is the only sling I have been able to comfortably nurse in...you can read more about it here. I







this sling because for us it did all those things you are looking for.

-Becky


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

I'm researching this too. I love my Maya Wrap pouch and sling but of course I want to try another kind, lol.

I'm leaning towards the KK fleece pouch, since baby will be born in October and it gets cool and damp where we'll likely be living by then...should be cozy!

But then I just saw the Pea in the Pod pouches and they seem nice, too.

I used the MW pouch alot in the early newborn days, b/c it was so easy to use, no adjusting. But looking back I wish it had more stretch to it. Not so much as to cause baby to drop down to my belly, but enough to make it feel snuggly and secure. The sling is also wonderful, of course, but a pouch is so convenient. I know MW does make their pouches adjustable now.

I could never nurse a newborn in it, though. I needed to really let out the fabric of my sling to NIP since newborns are not exactly efficient and I needed wiggle room, lol.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks for the ideas - I'll look into those.

I had a maya wrap that I never used with ds (I didn't get it until he was older) and have since sold. I really liked the idea of it, but it seemed to have an awful lot of material to it for carrying around in a diaper bag. But so many moms love it that maybe I should give it another shot.

I have a KK fleece pouch. Do you think the Pea in the Pod pouch is different enough to try that one? Do you need to readjust the snaps before nursing, or can you just shift the baby down?


----------



## luvmy3boys (Sep 16, 2003)

Quote:

I have a KK fleece pouch. Do you think the Pea in the Pod pouch is different enough to try that one? Do you need to readjust the snaps before nursing, or can you just shift the baby down
I don't have a KKFP, so I can't compare them for you, however, I have heard people say they are very similiar...as for the snaps/nursing question, I just move my baby into a position to nurse...the only time I adjust the snaps is when I haven't washed in in a while and it is getting loose (however, this is because my baby is 30lbs and stretches out the sling quicker now) or if I nursed him to sleep and am going to lay him down, I sometimes unsnap the sling instead of lifting him out of it, because it is a smoother transition for him. HTH
-Becky


----------



## Boobiemama (Oct 2, 2002)

I am using a Taylor Made Treasures with my newborn. he's almost 8 lbs now at 1 month.
I can nurse him in it just fine. www.Mamasfavorites.com had them on clearance last week, you might want to see if they still have some.
Mines flannel, and I know it will be too warm pretty soon, so will be making my own in the same style, with cooler fabric.


----------

